# 5 Seats Conversion



## Mainn (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I don't have a GTO yet but I am looking at them. The only thing however is that it needs to be a 5 seater. Is there a way to convert the back seat into three seats rather than two? Sorry if this is a stupid question. 

Thanks,

Mainn


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

*Go with a G8*

You should probably be looking for a Pontiac G8. It has 4 doors and seats 5. It also has the Corvette engine and comes with a 6 speed manual. They started making them in 2007. 

The only way to get a 3 person seat for the 04-06 GTO is to get them custom fabricated.....maybe from the older (67-69) goat back seats as a start. Just an idea!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

. . . and then you'd have a problem with the large drive tunnel in the middle not to mention although the other two back seats are comfortable and roomy it's a pain getting back there. Get a G8


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

G8, CTS-V, or Taurus SHO would be your best bet.


----------



## Mainn (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. However, I was also looking at a GTO because of price reasons. G8's are just too expensive. Is there something in between the two bench seats in the back of the GTO that would cause me to have problems with the fitment? I have no idea what a drive tunnel is. What would your price estimate be to get everything custom made?

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

68OldGoat said:


> You should probably be looking for a Pontiac G8. It has 4 doors and seats 5. It also has the Corvette engine and comes with a 6 speed manual. They started making them in 2007.


The G8 GT (2008-2009) was only available with an LS2 and automatic trans. It was the G8 GXP (2009) that had an available 6 speed manual, the more powerful LS3, better suspension and the larger Brembo brakes. It also had a different front bumper and rear duffuser that was only on the GXP version.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

The drive tunnel is necessary in all rear wheel drive cars. It is the hump going down the center of the car in the passenger compartment. It is there to allow for clearance of the driveshaft to get power to the rear wheels. This tunnel/hump would be a problem with making a rear bench seat. The clearance of the fabricated seat would be sitting on the drive tunnel and it would be like sitting on the floor for the middle passenger. You would have to check out how much a fabricated bench seat would be at a local auto custom interior fabricator.

"because of price reasons" your best bet would be a CTS-V in the 2004-2005 range. After checking on AutoTrader, an example would be a 2005 Cadillac CTS-V with 61K for $17.5K. 

What are you looking for in a car besides the 5 passenger need?


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

HP11 said:


> The G8 GT (2008-2009) was only available with an LS2 and automatic trans. It was the G8 GXP (2009) that had an available 6 speed manual, the more powerful LS3, better suspension and the larger Brembo brakes. It also had a different front bumper and rear duffuser that was only on the GXP version.


The G8 GT has a L76 6.0 with 361 hp. Not an LS2 . OP you shouldn't get a GTO if you want 3 in the back. I don't know how much a custom rear seat would cost but even then.. there's not a lot of room. 3 kids maybe but 3 adults? No way.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mainn said:


> Thanks guys. However, I was also looking at a GTO because of price reasons. G8's are just too expensive. Is there something in between the two bench seats in the back of the GTO that would cause me to have problems with the fitment? I have no idea what a drive tunnel is. What would your price estimate be to get everything custom made?
> 
> Thank you again for your help!


If you think the G8 is expensive your in for a shock with GTO part pricing.

Also... adding a 3rd seat probally isn't even legal. There are many safty inspections/DOT approvals you wouldn't have. If you got into an accident with that kinda mod I bet the insurance would have a field day with you.


----------



## Mainn (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Pricing for me is a lot different as I don't live in the United States, I live in the Middle East. 68OldGoat, I'm looking for a powerful car, but is comfortable and quiet to cruise around in as a daily driver. It also, obviously, has to have five seats. Preferably American or Australian, as the G8 and GTO are. 

SpicyRed06, currently we have a Chevrolet Caprice and it has tons of back space in terms of leg room and height. We hardly ever have adults sitting in the back, that's the main reason why we need five seats, because of kids. I thought the GTO is roughly the same, with a little bit less in both aspects, but not too bad. Over here it's called a Chevrolet Lumina Coupe or something like that, and the standard model of Chevrolet Lumina has good space in it. 

jpalamar, like I said because of my location prices are a lot different. I can pick up a GTO with 90k miles for less than 8k. G8's however are more expensive to buy. I never thought of the legal issues though, good point. Another thing I have to think about now. Lol 

I'll take a look at CTS-V prices and see what they are for my country. Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Mainn (Nov 9, 2012)

Whoops; forgot to mention that it also has to have an automatic transmission. There goes the idea of a 2004-2005 CTS-V then.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

CTS-V comes with an A4 or 6M in all years I believe!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

68OldGoat said:


> CTS-V comes with an A4 or 6M in all years I believe!


The LS6 and LS2 ones only had M6.


----------



## Mainn (Nov 9, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> The LS6 and LS2 ones only had M6.


Yes, I got this information too when I Googled it.


----------

